# The Final Push



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/11/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 6 
Detroit 22 10 
Indiana 20 12
Washington  17 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 10 22 
New York 9 23 
Chicago 4 28 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 24 9  
Sacramento   21 12 
Seattle 18 15 
Houston 17 16 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   16 16 
San Antonio 13 20 
Minnesota 10 23 *​
Minnesota will be identical in production like Phoenix is.....next year....or the year after that. Much like Diana [Taurasi] was, before a girl by the name of Cappie [Pondexter] came along to lend a helping hand.. Im sure Seimone [Augustus] would love to have an extra piece (by way of the draft). *gotta love them damn [brackets], lol. they do this a lot in Sports Illustrated magazines.*

Who will get the 4 spot? Four teams each have a legit shot at reaching [or dropping] there. The Comets seem like they want to play LA. I have yet to figure out why anyone (Coach Van) would want to make the playoffs this year, if you know you will more than likely face the "Fire Ladies" (Sparks) in the 1st round. They WILL rape anybody who gets in the way. ESPECIALLY Mrs. Longwood...she's mean.



*It may be a ghostown  in here but this will be updated _frequently_...by who? ME, you big dummy! 


*excuse the wrongly placed punctations(if any), I'm not a English/Journalism Major. * :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DT scored a career high 41pts while her "counterpart" (Cappie P.) answered with 29pts,, after the Comets erased a 17pt lead in the 4th Quarter ..Unfortunately for them, it wasnt enough. (6 lead changes in the last three minutes!) 
*damn it, why dont I live in Houston!?! this sounded like a great game :curse:*
Staley scored 21pts
Tari Phillips added with 16pts
Snow tallied with 15pts
Swoopes had 19pts, 10ast, 7reb
*Even though the Mercury lost this one,,I cant help but to be amazed at Taurasi and Pondexter..these two women are some bad mutha******!
Comets defeat the Mercury *98-95*

Alana Beard (Mystics) pulls her team to another win by scoring 26pts against the Sky.
Mystics over the Sky *92-74*

Since both teams suck ***, this game was probaly treated as an exhibition..
Sting over Lynx *81-68*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Fridays WNBA action included four games, two of which were important in playoff spots.

Two top heavy teams (1 respresenting the East and the other reppin' the West) faced off yesterday, in what could've been a preview of this years finals..blah blah blah blah BLAH...Connecticut is on a hot streak with 6 straight wins thanks to Katie Douglas..Keep in mind that the best player on this team [Nykesha Sales] is still out with that injury she has..whatever it is. I can't wait till she comes back.
Sun over Monarchs *75-68*

On the other end, two teams with absolutely no junk in they trunk went at it for no apparent reason. They both suck, but I'm sure they will get to that mountain top sooner or later..Good game for Candice Dupree[19pts].
Sky defeat the Lynx *79-65*

DT & Cappie.."The Dynamic Duo"
Hot and fresh off that 41pt game the other day, Taurasi had just 25pts in this one, while Cappie added with 27pts...like i stated b4...these are some bad mutha******! Despite this great effort they lost once again..which is good for now..(Go Comets!) SA moves ahead of Phoenix with this win.
Silver Stars eek by the Mercury *98-96*

Another one of the two important games...Detroit vs. Seattle, the other being SA vs PHX. Detroit already clinched a spot in the playoffs so they were in the clear. On the other hand, Seattle is in a dogfight with Houston for the 3rd spot. former Comet, Tiffany Johnson [Seattle] had a career high 15pts...lol..**** her! When she was with Houston, she was all big but now that she is in Seattle she decides to lose weight..Anyway verrryy bad news for Seattle fans..Lauren Jackson went out early with plantar fasciitis..she must have been havin' some sex with Tim Duncan..how else could she catch it? I expect some losses coming up for them. Betty Lennox went out also with some knee pains. 
Shock over Storm *77-67*

This was a good day for Comets fans..Seattle, Sacramento, and Phoenix ALL lost.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Just 2 games were in action yesterday:

Mystics over Fever *74-67*

Liberty over Sting *85-80*

*Despite losing to Washington, the Indiana Fever clinch a playoff spot due to the Charlotte Sting loss against the Liberty. 

**All 14 WNBA teams face off later on today (thats 7 games). Several of which are important in playoff spots.

Liberty vs. Lynx
*Comets vs. Mercury
*Sun vs. Silver Stars
Fever vs. Sky
Sting vs. Mystics
*Sparks vs. Storm
*Shock vs. Monarchs

It will be a busy *** day.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Liberty win over Lynx *78-69*
Fever over Sky *69-64*
Mystics over Sting *78-73*
Now that the useless games are out of the way, lets move on the the more meaningful ones:

She said it best:


shayneashley05 said:


> What a freakin game! Unfortunately I was only listening to it, but man I wish I was at ARCO. Every Monarch scored in the game. Four Monarchs scored in double figures; Rebekkah Brunson scored a career high 18 points, Erin Buescher 12, Yo 13, DeMya had 11. Deanna Nolan and Cheryl Ford both had 12 points and were the only two in double figures for Detroit. The Monarchs shot 48% compared to Detroit's 28%. Congrats to the Monarchs! Awesome win!


 correct me if I'm wrong on the "she" thing. Monarchs over Shock *94-61*

San Antonio @ Connecticut
This loss against the Sun, puts SA two games behind Seattle for the fourth and final playoff spot. However, for the Sun, this put them three games ahead of Detroit in the Eastern Conf.(thats 1st place)
Sun defeat the Silver Stars *72-65*

Sparks @ Storm
Despite LJ's injury from the previous game, she put up 27pts, 5blks, and 8reb..maybe she'll be alright afterall.....It even seems as if Seattle put up a good fight..but as we all know, whenever Mrs. Longwood (Lisa Leslie) is on the court, nothing is easy. The "will be MvP" scored 31pts in a *71-70* win over Seattle.
Sue Bird = 7pts, 7ast. . .

Comets @ Mercury...Comets win *82-80*
Last but not least, its the 4time back2back2back2back WNBA Champion Houston Comets versus the Mercury. Aint nobody said it was gonna be easy...especialy when you have to go up against Phoenix's dynamic duo. And once again, I missed a great game that went down to the wire..damn it! With 2min somethin left in the game, the Comets were down 80-74..soon after, they scored the games final 8pts.HAHA! Including a put back with 4.1sec left on the clock by Astou Ndiaye-Diatta.
Although I'm happy the Comets won, I'm not happy with Cappie (that ryhmes, lol!) scoring only 8pts! What the hell is wrong with her..Im gonna need her to finish right behind her teamate DT in the PPG category..Dt had 24pts in this one along with Miller coming off the bench with 18.
Snow- 16pts, 13reb (great game, honey!)
Staley- 17pts, 4ast (keep on truckin')
Swoopes- 13pts, 5reb (I've seen better days)
Ndiaya-Diatta- 13pts, 8reb (didnt see this one coming..I cant even pronounce your name)

_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *7/31/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 21 6 
Detroit 18 8 
Indiana 17 10
Washington  15 13 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 8 20 
New York 7 20 
Chicago 4 23 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 6  
Sacramento   17 11 
Houston 16 12 
Seattle 14 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
San Antonio 12 15 
Phoenix   11 16 
Minnesota 9 18 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

No games yesterday.

Games today:

Sparks vs. Mystics
Liberty vs. Sun
Mercury vs. Sky
Storm vs. Lynx
Sting vs. Silver Stars
Fever vs. Shock
Comets vs. Monarchs




_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/1/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 21 6 
Detroit 18 8 
Indiana 17 10
Washington  15 13 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 8 20 
New York 7 20 
Chicago 4 23 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 6  
Sacramento   17 11 
Houston 16 12 
Seattle 14 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
San Antonio 12 15 
Phoenix   11 16 
Minnesota 9 18 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Sparks lose to the Mystics *74-84*
Alana Beard 29pts, 9reb..You go girl!

Connecticut roll with their 8th straight win over the Liberty *66-52*

The Mercury increase their playoff hopes with a beatdown over the sorry *** Chicago Sky *90-70*
DT- 29pts
Cappie- 9pts? if this is true..somebody please tell me whats wrong with my boo! 

Seattle moves 1 game behind Houston for the 3rd spot with this win against Minnesota. *77-75*
Birdy- 21pts, 7ast
LJ the Aussie- 20pts

SA drops 3 games behind Seattle by losing to the stanktified Charlotte Sting, *68-65*

Indiana had a chance of tying Detroit for 2nd place with a win, unfortunately they didnt (damn!) Detroit over Indiana *70-66*
T Catch- 22pts, 3stl, 6ast, 7reb
Whitmore- 20pts, 9reb

Monarchs over Comets *74-62*
Alright, Prior to yesterday on ESPN, its been a while for me seeing the Comets in action, and I knew we were struggling...but Dayuum, I didnt know it was like this! its too bad Tamecka got hurt.(Canty, please come back soon)
I didnt realize how well Swoopes played. She had 17pts, 6stl, 6ast, 12reb..not bad for a 35 year old.

*Before I go, I wanna give a quick shout-out to Tina Thompson AKA "Lips"...
Girl, we need you back as soon as possible. we is in some deep ****. P.S. you was looking mighty fine on the sidelines..I love that green shirt and black dress you was wearing. :wink: And how can anyone not like those trademark sexy *** plump luscious lips of yours. :drool: Get Well Soon!




_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/2/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 22 6 
Detroit 19 8 
Indiana 17 11
Washington  16 13 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 20 
New York 7 21 
Chicago 4 24 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 7  
Sacramento   18 11 
Houston 16 13 
Seattle 15 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
San Antonio 12 16 
Phoenix   12 16 
Minnesota 9 19 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

No games yesterday.

Games today include:
Sparks @ Sun
Lynx @ Fever
Shock @ Liberty
Monarchs @ Silver Stars
Sting @ Mercury
Mystics @ Storm


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

New York over Detroit *75-67* (WoW!)
Fever top Lynx *69-59*
Sun increase their win streak to 9 by out-shining the Sparks *72-63* (Finals preview?)
L.Leslie- 18pts, 13reb
Doneeka Hodges-14pts
-----
K.Douglas- 14pts
Taj M.Franklin- 22pts, 9reb

Sacramento clinch a playoff spot with this win over struggling SA *87-69*

Phoenix win in a high scoring affair over Charlotte *112-84*, just 2 points shy of the WNBA record for points in a game.
DT- 25pts
Cappie- 10pts (her chances of getting "Rookie of the Year" are dropping)
K.Miller- 16pts, 6ast, 5reb

Seattle now two 1/2 games ahead of Phoenix for the fourth spot and one/half game behind the Comets for the third spot with this win over Washington *86-78*
LJ the Aussie- 27pts
Izaine Castro Marques- 22pts
J-Burse- 18pts
Birdy- 13pts, 8ast, 8reb 


_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/4/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 23 6 
Detroit 19 9 
Indiana 18 11
Washington  16 14 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 21 
New York 8 21 
Chicago 4 24 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 8  
Sacramento   19 11 
Houston 16 13 
Seattle 16 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Phoenix   13 16 
San Antonio 12 17 
Minnesota 9 20 * ​


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Silver Stars are pretty much out of it...I just really want them to finish in fifth place, and not sixth. That is not far enough out of the basement for as well as they have done this season, compared to the last two years.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^Yep, they're history. They had a good chance early on, though.

2 games yesterday:
Shock *76* Sky *49*


Comets win in OT over Minnesota *77-73*...lol, a win will always be a win..but I cant believe they went into OT with Minnesota, of all teams..which is of course understandable(is that a word?) due to our 8 active players. I hope TT comes back..and D-Canty..and Dixon. That would help out a lot since we will more than likely end up playing the Sparks with the #4 spot.
Roneeka- 13pts
Swoopes- 22pts, 5ast
MICHELLE SNOW- 21pts, 23reb...You go girl!



_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/5/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 23 6 
Detroit 20 9 
Indiana 18 11
Washington  16 14 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 21 
New York 8 21 
Chicago 4 25 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 8  
Sacramento   19 11 
Houston 17 13 
Seattle 16 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Phoenix   13 16 
San Antonio 12 17 
Minnesota 9 21 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Fever defeat the Silver Stars *76-70*

Sky bring home another loss against the Liberty* 69-80*

This win over the Sparks gives the Mercury 3 straight wins. *96-80*
DT- 34pts, 7ast
Cappie- 17pts, 6ast

Monarchs stay strong with a win over the Mystics *99-95*

Seattle keep the heat on the Comets with a win over Charlotte *87-81*
Birdy- 4pts, 3ast
Lennox- 22pts
LJ- 20pts, 11reb
J-Burse- 23pts, 12reb

Just a few slips from Houston would cause them to _possibly _ drop to #5 in the West.(as of now, anything can happen with the way they look now) They play Connecticut later today..wont be easy :gopray:




_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/6/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 23 6 
Detroit 20 9 
Indiana 19 11
Washington  16 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 22 
New York 9 21 
Chicago 4 26 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 9  
Sacramento   20 11 
Houston 17 13 
Seattle 17 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Phoenix   14 16 
San Antonio 12 18 
Minnesota 9 21 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Shock over Liberty, *65-53*.

Lynx over SA, *82-68*.

As expected, the Comets got their arse beat by Connecticut, *86-67*. This could possibly be the first of a few losses for Houston to knock them out of the playoff picture. if only TT and Canty were FULLY healthy..
Hodges- 14pts
Swoopes- 21pts
Snow- 17pts
On the other end of the spectrum, Connecticut is playing some damn good team bball. All this without my homegirl, Nykesha Sales.




_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/7/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 24 6 
Detroit 21 9 
Indiana 19 11
Washington  16 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 22 
New York 9 22 
Chicago 4 26 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 9  
Sacramento   20 11 
Houston 17 14 
Seattle 17 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Phoenix   14 16 
San Antonio 12 19 
Minnesota 10 21 * ​


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Exactly...Conn Sun are playing like there was never even a Nykesha Sales, All star, on their team. If she is able to come back, it might mess up their chemistry and rotations.

I think that is one thing that has happened with SASS. Ely and Thomas are playing again, this late in the season, and Coach Hughes is insisting on playing them. But, I gotta say that the benchies have looked better than the starters in the last two losses. If Zolman had learned the first couple of times that Tully is going to literally take the ball out of your hands if you get it too close to her...like me near a pork chop...the Indiana game might have ended differently. Zolman made the same move three times in a row, and was stripped three times in a row...gotta learn a valuable lesson from that.

Houston...I almost wish they would fall to fourth and lose two in a row to LA...would help their drafting position...but then, Van doesn't do anything with his rookies, so why even be in the draft?

We will see how it all plays out in the West...but, my money will be on Connecticut winning it all this year.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ ^^ -1 more win-If we make the playoffs we'll still get beat badly, no matter who we play. All hope is lost.  Sorry Dawn [Staley]. I want a new coach (Houston). Its time for a change. I can easily see SA being better than us in a few years if we still have to depend on Swoopes and TT having big games. Swoopes' time is running out quickly (35y/o)..Im sure she wants to spend more time with Alisa and Jordan. At least we're in better shape than the Mercury. They have to win. They play Minnesota today, which should be fairly easy.

Games 2day:
Silver Stars vs. Washington
Comets *vs.* Sting
Storm *vs. * Shock
Fever vs. Liberty
Sun vs. Sky
Lynx *vs.* Mercury --ESPN




_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/8/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 24 6 
Detroit 21 9 
Indiana 19 11
Washington  16 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 9 22 
New York 9 22 
Chicago 4 26 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 9  
Sacramento   20 11 
Houston 17 14 
Seattle 17 14  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Phoenix   14 16 
San Antonio 12 19 
Minnesota 10 21 * ​


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

SASS will probably lose another one, and the Comets should clinch a spot in the playoffs tonight at Charlotte.

I agree about the Comets bowing out early in the playoffs, no matter who they play. Storm fans want to play LA in the first round, as they have had really good luck against them this season...but, I think the Sparks will show us a different animal come the playoffs. Sacramento has been running hot and cold, imo...but, they know how to win in the playoffs.

Will Conn stay strong for the full run??? Will they finally win the thing this year? They are such a finely tuned machine it is crazy...have to hope they can keep it together and win it all.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im rooting for Connecticut.(besides the Comets).
I would love to see Seattle upset LA, then get beat by the Comets who upset Sacramento..That wont happen, though.lol. Oddly enough, there is no team in the West I like besides the Comets, Mercury, Lynx, and the Silver Stars. I hate those other teams.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SA *79* Mystics *91*
Fever *77* Liberty *44*

Sun *85* Sky *59*
Franchise record 11 straight wins for the Sun!

Storm *81* Shock *79*
The Storm clinch a playoff spot with this win.

Lynx *68* Mercury *99*
"Keep Hope Alive" 
The Mercury still has hope with this impressive win over the Lynx..I would rather see Phoenix making the playoffs over the Comets..for entertainment purposes..If the Comets make the playoffs, it will be extra boring.

WoW! This was a sad and embarrassing day for Comets fans..WE got beat by the sorry *** Charlotte Sting!! I have nothing more to say about them...or us....whichever. we suck.
Sting over Comets *68-57*







_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/9/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 25 6 
Detroit 21 10 
Indiana 20 11
Washington  17 15 
- - - - - - -  - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 10 22 
New York 9 23 
Chicago 4 27 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 23 9  
Sacramento   20 11 
Seattle 18 14 
Houston 17 15 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   15 16 
San Antonio 12 20 
Minnesota 10 22 * ​


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Comets need to stop playing around and clinch already. Phoenix just refuses to go away. GRRR!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh no, they aint messin around...they just suck. plain and simple.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Oh no, they aint messin around...they just suck. plain and simple.



Tell us how you really feel...

I am with you about the Comets just tanking and getting a decent draft position they can use in a decent trade to get a player we really want. I just hate losing all the hope the team hinted at from the beginning of the season.

But for me, the end began on May 19th, when Van cut Kayte Christensen. His poor decision making was on from there.

I have a feeling he will be around for several more years. We can only hope he decides to stop coaching and just hang out and be the GM.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yep..I cant see management wanting to fire him anytime soon..they're probaly too scared to do that.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LA return home with a win over the Monarchs, *69-58* which snaps the Monarchs 4 game win streak.

Connecticut advance with their impressive 12 straight win..this time the victims were the Indiana Fever, *71-63* Best record in the league...they are awarded home-court advantage. This just makes them even more dangerous to go up against..They are 14-2 at home this season which is also the leagues best. 
*Fear the Sun.*



_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/10/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 6 
Detroit 21 10 
Indiana 20 12
Washington  17 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 10 22 
New York 9 23 
Chicago 4 27 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 24 9  
Sacramento   20 12 
Seattle 18 14 
Houston 17 15 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   15 16 
San Antonio 12 20 
Minnesota 10 22 * ​


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya'll need to pray for me, cuz I am totally hacked off that Lauren Jackson will not be playing in tonight's game against San Antonio in SA. I am going to the game, have been looking forward to it all season.

I understand that the Storm do not need this game to make the playoffs, and would prefer to come in fourth so they play LA in the first round...might backfire on them, imo. And I also understand that LJ and other key players need to rest and heal some nagging injuries...well, Lauren's are substantial, so I definitely understand about her.

But, it still chaps my hide that she will be sitting prettily on the bench and not pounding the boards and breaking the double teams.

Bleh... :upset: :banghead:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't trip,lol...its just one game! I'm sure there will be more chances in the future for you to see her in action.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Chicago over Detroit, *82-48*
SA over Seattle, *75-65*
Monarchs over Lynx, *74-66*


Its was a barn burner in Houston yesterday!! This is some ****** BS! "They" are now calling this "perhaps the greatest game in WNBA history." And I didn't see it....but thanks to my good friends at Rebkell, they gave me full commentary.(lol) 

TT is in the building! Tina Thompson returned at what seemed to be full strength from her injury, putting up 37pts, 16reb, and 8ast..which are all career highs!!!!!!!
Swoopes added on with 30pts, 8reb, and 6ast of her own...BUT the story doesn't end here...DT was also in the building and she put up a flaming 47pts (new record), 9reb, and 6ast. (she ended up fouling out)
The Comets had 2 fast break points as opposed to the Mercury who had 19.

oh yeah, this game went into overtime. *Correction..triple overtime.*

Oops, I forgot..the Comets lost(again). Mercury over Comets, *111-110*.
Houston has one more chance of clinching a playoff spot, which takes place Saturday against Seattle. If they don't win that one, they have to hope Phoenix loses their last 2 games...(if Phoenix wins the last 2 and the Comets lose their last 1..then Phoenix is in)



_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/11/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 6 
Detroit 22 10 
Indiana 20 12
Washington  17 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 10 22 
New York 9 23 
Chicago 4 28 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 24 9  
Sacramento   21 12 
Seattle 18 15 
Houston 17 16 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   16 16 
San Antonio 13 20 
Minnesota 10 23 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Detroit *66* Washington *78*
Charlotte *62* New York *64* (2 of the sorriest teams in the league)

Indiana *87 * Connecticut *68*
Well, the Sun finally lost...This 19pt beatdown gave them their worst home loss in franchise history since moving from Orlando in 2002. This also ended the 12game win streak by the Sun and gave them their 3rd loss at home this season...Oh yeah, one of my top 5 favorite players has returned!!! Ladies and Gentleman...Nykesha Sales is in the building!!! She put up 17pts. Ironically enough, Katie Douglas didn't play due to a calf injury...I wonder how good they will be with both Katie and 'Kesha...?






_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/12/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 7 
Detroit 22 11 
Indiana 21 12
Washington  18 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 10 23 
New York 10 23 
Chicago 4 28 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 24 9  
Sacramento   21 12 
Seattle 18 15 
Houston 17 16 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   16 16 
San Antonio 13 20 
Minnesota 10 23 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Charlotte *84* Chicago *57* 

Phoenix *95* San Antonio *93*

Houston *89* Seattle* 72*
The Comets finally won a damn game,,,which put them in the playoffs at the #3 spot.
I dont feel like talking about this game bcuz the Comets pretty much dominated throughout ..(lazy)..so:



> Tina Thompson had 31 points and seven rebounds Saturday to lead the Houston Comets into the WNBA playoffs with an 89-72 victory over the Seattle Storm. Houston (18-16) clinched the third seed in the Western Conference and will play Sacramento in the first round.


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/wnba/games/2006-08-12-roundup_x.htm 





_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/13/06*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 7 
Detroit 22 11 
Indiana 21 12
Washington  18 15 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 11 23 
New York 10 23 
Chicago 4 29 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 24 9  
Sacramento   21 12 
Houston 18 16
Seattle 18 16 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   17 16 
San Antonio 13 21
Minnesota 10 23 * ​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Detroit *88* Connecticut *65*
New York *93 * Washington *81*
Chicago *80* Indiana *73*
Los Angeles *76* Minnesota *59*

Phoenix *81* Sacramento *71*
The Mercury finish their season with a 7 game win streak despite not making the playoffs.
DT- 29pts
Cappie- 20pts
P Taylor- 18pts
Fear this team, for they are the team of the future.


Playoffs start Thursday



_*Playoff Positioning/League Standings * _ *8/14/06---FINAL*

My prediction as of now: Sun vs. Sparks

EASTERN 
*Connecticut 26 8 
Detroit 23 11 
Indiana 21 13
Washington  18 16 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Charlotte 11 23 
New York 11 23 
Chicago 5 29 * 

WESTERN
*Los Angeles 25 9  
Sacramento   21 13 
Houston 18 16
Seattle 18 16 
------------------------------------​Phoenix   18 16 
San Antonio 13 21
Minnesota 10 24 * ​


----------

